# The meaning of the second verse of Kostas Kaplanis' "Το πικρό ποτήρι"



## Theseus (Dec 31, 2017)

Just a quick question: in this verse of Το πικρό ποτήρι:

Ήπια ποτήρια σαν κι αυτά
απ’ άλλων χέρια δυνατά, γι’ αυτό στοχάσου:
φυλάξου απ’ την κακοτοπιά [beware of the treacherous ground]
μην τα ξανακεράσεις πια [don’t ever buy a drink again]
σε κάτι ανδρείκελα που θα ’χεις θύματά σου [for the stooges you will have as your victims]

I’m not quite sure I get its full meaning in either language. Κακοτοπιά I take it means metaphorically "treacherous ground/thin ice", but why should the jilted woman tell her former lover to beware of the thin ice he is skating on/the slippery surface he is walking on?
Is the answer simply that that's overthinking the stanza or reading too much into it?


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2017)

The singer is one of the "stooges" or puppets — ανδρείκελα, BTY, being a word you rarely find in lyrics.

I agree that _κακοτοπιά_ may not be the best choice here, meaning-wise.

But then, even this svengali may suffer somewhat from all the misery he seems to be spreading around. :)


----------



## Theseus (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks, Nickel. I know from previous translations I have attempted that I have overthought the meaning of the lyrics but what you have written makes excellent sense.:)


----------



## Neikos (Dec 31, 2017)

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια, δεν βγαίνει νόημα από τους στίχους αυτούς, όπως είναι τώρα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πρώτοι δύο στίχοι λένε :
"Πικρά ποτήρια σαν κι αυτά
τα πιάνουν χέρια δυνατά γι’ αυτό στοχάσου..."

Καλό θα ήταν να το βρίσκαμε σε καμιά εκτέλεση με καλύτερο ήχο μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη, αλλά δύσκολο. Μου φαίνονται πάντως πιο λογικοί αυτοί οι στίχοι. Τα πικρά ποτήρια του χωρισμού τα πιάνουν δυνατά χέρια, οπότε φυλάξου μην την πληρώσεις κι εσύ καμιά φορά. Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος βέβαια.

Φοβερή η Λίντα πάντως. Ακόμα και με τέτοιο άθλιο ήχο, χαίρεσαι να την ακούς. Τι ηλικία είχε όταν είπε αυτό το κομμάτι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Φοβερή η Λίντα πάντως. Ακόμα κ με τέτοιο άθλιο ήχο, χαίρεσαι να την ακούς. Τι ηλικία είχε όταν είπε αυτό το κομμάτι;



Αν το τραγούδι είναι του 1952, όπως λέει εδώ, ήταν δεκαεπτά.

Λογικό μού φαίνεται, πολύ πιο λογικό από εκείνο το: «Δώδεκα χρόνων πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στη δισκογραφία με το “Πικρό ποτήρι” του Καπλάνη και ύστερα δούλεψε με τον Χιώτη» στην Καθημερινή.


----------



## Neikos (Dec 31, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.
Καλά ναι, δώδεκα χρονών να είχε τέτοια φωνή, λίγο δύσκολο. Πάντως σε συνέντευξή της που είχα διαβάσει έλεγε ότι τραγουδούσε και χόρευε σε κάποιο θέατρο του Λάσκου από 8 χρονών και ότι τον Χιώτη τον γνώρισε στα 11-12, όταν έκανε κάποιο νούμερο στο μαγαζί που τραγουδούσε o Χιώτης. Μάλλον θα έλεγε τραγούδια και θα χόρευε σαν παιδί-θαύμα ας πούμε, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να ήταν στην ορχήστρα του Χιώτη και να ηχογραφούσε σε τέτοια ηλικία. Το 17 λογικό ακούγεται πάντως.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 31, 2017)

> μην την πληρώσεις


What does this mean, Neikos? "Don't pay her"(?!).I don't understand the point you are making here. Or does it mean "pay for it" with τη(ν) used as in so many idioms....:)


----------



## Neikos (Jan 2, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Or does it mean "pay for it" with τη(ν) used as in so many idioms....:)



Exactly, Theseus. It's an expression.
την πληρώνω : pay the price, deal with the consequences (often for something that is not your responsibility)


----------



## Theseus (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, Neikos. Does the τη used in so many idioms stand for τη [δουλειά]; I've always wondered why it is τη(ν) not το.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2018)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλά ονόματα της εποχής εκείνης (και μεταγενέστερα) ισχυρίζονταν ότι ξεκίνησαν να εργάζονται σε παιδική ηλικία γιατί ε, όλοι κρύβουν χρόνια. 
Theseus, these people had great voices and a career to match. There's nothing more to it.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks, SBE. I hope you found the words of the song worth recovering. At least I did!:)


----------

